# Pickens Co. Roll Call



## Gunner308 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought I would go ahead and start up this years thread to see who all is planning to put some meat in the freezer!! 



I myself will be on the Marble Hill side most of the time. 

Heck its only June and I already have the fever!!!


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 28, 2011)

i would be but i'm stationed in japan with the marine corps so looks like this might be the first deer season i'll miss in about 13 years


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Jun 29, 2011)

been seein some nice bucks near big canoe everyday


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 1, 2011)

looking forward to another good season, been seeing some nice antler growth so far


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, so far I can't get anything to
Grow over 4in. Without the deer mowing it down. I guess that's a good thing but it's getting to dang expensive.


----------



## ryano (Aug 10, 2011)

Makeithappen01 said:


> been seein some nice bucks near big canoe everyday



yea some studs up there for sure......here is a pic of one from last year


----------



## ryroper (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Canoe has really put a dent in the herd population the past few years but there are still some Bruisers in there. I just wish Bent Tree would do the same. lol You nearly have to get out of the car and shew them away just to get down the road up there.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Aug 16, 2011)

seen a nice buck today that had been hit near big canoe.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Aug 18, 2011)

i work in big canoe and bent ree ...it is crazy


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 18, 2011)

Heading out this weekend to check cams. Maybe I'll get lucky and something other then bears this go around.
The muscidines are dropping pretty good now. I'm hoping so hold on the vines for opening day.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 23, 2011)

I can walk to pickens co. from my property, I live in dawson.I hunt around big conoe, I have seen a few bears over the years. I am actually going to take one if I get the shot this year. And I hope a good buck. The red oaks are slap loaded, very few whiteoaks. any of ya'll seeing any whiteoaks


----------



## krittergitter (Aug 28, 2011)

i hope on getting back up there from college some time this season and bust a couple of the marble hill monster mountain bucks


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 28, 2011)

Same here on the white oaks. They seem to be scarce this year. And my food plots are almost non exsistent due to the lack of rain. Gonna be a tough few first weeks of hunting I'm afraid.


----------



## steveut79 (Sep 10, 2011)

I didnt get to this am,  what did you guys see if anything?


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 11, 2011)

The full moon really took it's toll on the movement this weekend. Acorns are starting to fall and the muscidines are now just a memory on my property. Gonna try and get a couple of evening hunts in this week to see if i can catch one slipping.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 13, 2011)

any one had any luck yet?


----------



## ngamtns (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone have any pics of the 22 point killed in Hinton.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 27, 2011)

22 pointer killed in hinton??? must be nice i know there was a non typical at the air port a few years ago thatd go over 180 b&c


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 28, 2011)

that'll be hard to beat from pickens this year


----------



## ngamtns (Sep 28, 2011)

Whats up with his lower lip. Been dipping??


----------



## drewpatt (Sep 28, 2011)

White oaks are here & there on the Talking Rock side, plenty of red & mtn oaks, grapes are gone, persimmons are loaded & just starting to fall. Seen more bear than deer this year for some reason.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 7, 2011)

any one had any luck?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 7, 2011)

Will the bears still be roaming around, Oct 27-29, on the East Side(Burnt Mtn)?


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 8, 2011)

Deer were moving this morning!  Saw 6.  Shot and missed.  Nice to finally start seeing some deer!


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 11, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Will the bears still be roaming around, Oct 27-29, on the East Side(Burnt Mtn)?



This year has been a banner year for bear sightings already. I have seen one nearly everytime i have been in the woods this season. The leaves are turning and starting to fall off quickwhich is leading me to think that by opening day of rifle season, the woods are going to really open up.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 23, 2011)

anything killed opening day of gun season?


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 23, 2011)

I shot a 6 point in Talking Rock Sat. am.  Not the biggest deer I have ever seen but it was my 1st buck so good weekend to be in the woods.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 23, 2011)

Did you see any bears?


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 23, 2011)

I have never seen any bears on this property.  Not yet anyway....


----------



## panhead109 (Oct 24, 2011)

*pickens*

shot a buck thursday and one sat with bow deer are rutting pretty good. plus all the hunters in the woods got to love the gun hunters pushing the deer to ya.


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was able to put 2 big ole nannies in the freezer this weekend. Haven't seen much activity in the evenings though. Hoping that will change in a week or two.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 25, 2011)

i'm hoping it picks up right after i get home about mid november


----------



## buckrub (Oct 26, 2011)

No picture?


----------



## secondseason (Oct 26, 2011)

sbmb0913 said:


> Not sure on the full details yet but here is a pic of the deer. Will Mathews is the proudful owner of this hoss.



This buck was taken in Illinois.


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 26, 2011)

secondseason said:


> This buck was taken in Illinois.


Lol yeah I found that out after I spoke with him. Still an awesome deer no matter where it was taken. 

As for pics, I didn't bother taking any of the does. If I luck up and get the ole boy Ive been after all season you can bet I'll swarm hon with all kind of pics.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 2, 2011)

anybody had any luck or seen the deer movement change here lately?


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Nov 6, 2011)

Anybody seeing any rut activity yet??  I need some motivation to get in the woods today.....


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 7, 2011)

howd this weekend turn out?


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 8, 2011)

Starting to see a lot more buck sign but not much chasing yet. I believe this weeks moon is gonna stir'em up real good as get the big boys to start cruising more.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 9, 2011)

works out perfect for me fyling home next week so the deer are in trouble


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Nov 9, 2011)

ill be in the woods this afternoon and hope to be able to give a good report...saw a small little six yesterday walking by himself going to check out his scrap


----------



## panhead109 (Nov 11, 2011)

In the woods now have saw 8 2 were bucks both were chasing hard rut is on


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Nov 17, 2011)

Whats going on up in Pickens?  Headed up sat hoping to see the big one chasing a doe....


----------



## panhead109 (Nov 17, 2011)

*rut*

they slowed down a lot last three days this cool weather today and tommrow should have em on there feet last weekend was when i think it was peaked but it may get better idk
\


----------



## ngamtns (Nov 17, 2011)

Last saturday morning was really good, heard more shots than on opening weekend. I agree the warm weather has messed em up. Hopefully these  30 degree nights will get them chasing again. This coming weekend is usually the best weekend for Pickens.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 4, 2011)

I busted 3 deer yesterday AM. I shot a little six point (dark tarsals and stinking) and two does. Deer were moving pretty good yesterday, also saw a 4pt, but big-bodied) cruising. He ended up circling and sneaking up behind me, had some Code Blue estrous out.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Dec 4, 2011)

We killed what would have been an 5 point that had broken his left main beem.  Neck looked to be swolen but tarsals were normal.  Still finding scrapes, so I don't think its completely over yet.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 18, 2011)

had a good 3 weeks hunting from nov 15 through dec 6 for some reason i cant get the pics to upload to here  but between me my dad the neighbor and his son we killed 5 in when i was home all from pickens county the deer movement picked up around the first of dec for where i was hunting


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 18, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> had a good 3 weeks hunting from nov 15 through dec 6 for some reason i cant get the pics to upload to here  but between me my dad the neighbor and his son we killed 5 in when i was home all from pickens county the deer movement picked up around the first of dec for where i was hunting



ok so i got the pic uploader figured out the 8 was killed by neighbor was 16.5" outside spread 





this was a 160 pound doe i killed on nov 27 






i know some people get mad or upset for killin spikes but i shot this deer with in the last 5 min of legal shooting hours on dec 5 and i had a flight to catch the next morning so he got dropped with the old '06


----------



## Gunner308 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like a pretty successful few weeks for sure. Congrats!!
I havent had to much free time since Thanksgiving to get into the woods but am hoping that the last 2 weeks of the year will be productive. I have heard from a few guys locally that the bucks are still checking does. A buddy of mine connected with a nice 11pt on the 14th in north cherokee that was running does like crazy. Maybe the second rut is coming in quicker than expected. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 18, 2011)

sbmb0913 said:


> Looks like a pretty successful few weeks for sure. Congrats!!
> I havent had to much free time since Thanksgiving to get into the woods but am hoping that the last 2 weeks of the year will be productive. I have heard from a few guys locally that the bucks are still checking does. A buddy of mine connected with a nice 11pt on the 14th in north cherokee that was running does like crazy. Maybe the second rut is coming in quicker than expected. Good luck everyone!!



that 8 showed no signs of being in rut the spike i killed 2 days later was starting to stink a little i found rubs and scrapes but never saw any bucks with does


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Dec 23, 2011)

Heading into the woods for the next few days after christmas.  Anybody having any luck?


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 1, 2012)

well boys how did the season end for yall?


----------



## Gunner308 (Jan 2, 2012)

It was decent, I ended up with 8 does total from three counties and a decent buck that came out of Pickens. My youngest son who started hunting this year was blessed to harvest 2 does himself so it was a pretty good season. Time to start prepping for next season. G


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 3, 2012)

sbmb0913 said:


> It was decent, I ended up with 8 does total from three counties and a decent buck that came out of Pickens. My youngest son who started hunting this year was blessed to harvest 2 does himself so it was a pretty good season. Time to start prepping for next season. G



are you in a club in pickens or private land?


----------



## Gunner308 (Jan 4, 2012)

Its private land.


----------

